# new log in piedra



## sanjuanbum (May 27, 2008)

There is a log in the crux of Lone Pine of the piedra. it is almost perpendicular to the water but hard to avoid. I was ferrying at hard and driving hard left and still hit it with the tail of my raft. more on this later for sure.


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank you for initiating this post Shaggy. I'm not sure of the name of the rapid in question, either way it is the last major rapid in the upper gorge and really the only class four up there. . . I need to stress the importance of having your eyes open on this rapid as the tree in question is in an EXTREMELY nasty position at the very bottom of the rapid where all of the power of the river funnels directly into it, there is a hole directly above the strainer and a swim here is potentially deadly. . . Please do not under estimate the importance of having some safety pre-set in the middle to end of this rapid until said tree is removed. . Which I believe is in the works.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

Been hearing reports that somebody got stuck in this strainer and died yesterday. Don't know full details but supposedly the body has not been recovered. 

Be careful out there.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Confirmed death on the Piedra. Search and rescue extracted today (5/8/10) AM. I have no other details.

We ran the lower and I must say "we" need to think about doing some wood extraction work. A swim at the eye is also potentially fatal as of today there are three (3) strainers. 90% of the current heads toward one of these and if you make it past it there are 2 more to deal with. At lower water there is also a tea bagger in 1st mud (it is completely covered at this point and maybe has flushed?). 

Very somber run today as I walked the Eye for only the second time in my career. Let me know if some rafters want to do some work, I will ride along.

more and more condolences to the adventurous spirit that has passed.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

i was with rg5 today and with all that went down I am just happy it wasn't worse. we had a good run but... there is wood in Lucifers and obviously wood in the upper section.

I am so sad to hear about the fatality. be safe. - mania


----------



## Fischer (Jul 21, 2008)

Fischer said:


> . I'm not sure of the name of the rapid in question, either way it is the last major rapid in the upper gorge and really the only class four up there.


 I would like to clarify from my first post on this matter that there are two significant rapids on the upper section, the first is commonly known as 'lone pine' - this is the steeper and longer of the two, and where the current fatal wood is {still there}. . the second is refered to as 'sandstone' rapid and is the last biger rapid in the upper section. . .
There is obviously a lot of wood scattered throughout the run, so please be extremely careful, and lets make an effort to get some crews in there soon to remove as much as we can.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

I am trying to organize something for this week, perhaps Thursday, problem is the flows are gonna get bananas asap.

OHHH-there is a pyranha kayak in the lower gorge (per 5/8/10), river left. The boater is safe. Just below "big drop" about rapid #3 or #4. If you do go and have the room and the kindness I am sure the guy would shoot you a rescue 30 rack or something.

Thanks for clarifying Fisc, I was actually thinking you meant "sanstone" in your first post.

I know of at least 3 trees that should be removed, above being 1st. Since the water came up I have not seen the middle channel log in 1st mud. Also, per above there are 2 serious trees in the run out of EYE, and one lower that seems like a non issue.

The lower road is confirmed open now by the way.


----------



## oldschooler (Jan 18, 2006)

The rapid is limestone.my condolences.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Already. That sucks man. Condolences.


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

My condolences go out to those who were there on Friday. They did what they could and had to boat out afterward. My heart is breaking for you guys.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this. Condolences to everyone involved. 

rg5- I'll be back in town this week. If you do go in there to cut some wood give me a call. If I'm there I'm game.


----------



## sanjuanbum (May 27, 2008)

dana im down for a clean up mission my number is 970 903 8986. 
the log in lone pine is removed. who knows where it floated to though.

shaggy


----------



## BJDeVoti (May 9, 2010)

For those of you out there still looking for information on the extraction of the victim and removal of the strainer in "LONEPINE" rapid on the Piedra River (which is the first class IV on the upper section) Search and Rescue called upon the P.R.O. (s) at Pagosa Rafting Outfitters and Wilderness Journeys based in Pagosa Springs, they assembled a crack team of experinced guides and after 3 1/2 HRs at the site, the team was able to cut and remove the entire strainer, and exract the victim from the upper box. Ropes, Belays, Chainsaws and Comealongs were required to preform the extraction. A heavy duty tow strap and comealong are still left at the extraction site, attached to remaining piece of the original strainer, this will serve as a reminder for all of us out there to RESPECT the WATER, no matter where you are and what your experience level is. From all 13 of us, we send our condolences to the family and freinds.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

heres the news article from abc news 7, appears as it was a commercial trip.
what a terrible shame.

Gypsum Man Dies In Rafting Accident - Denver News Story - KMGH Denver


----------



## slavetotheflyrod (Sep 2, 2009)

Condolences to the family of the departed and to all the fine folks that attempted rescue and participated in the recovery. 

Be safe out there.


----------



## ibyakn (Jul 18, 2007)

*Sincerest condolences*

Such tragic and terrible news. My heartfelt condolences go out to Robert's family and friends and those who were on the river with him that day. Take care out there.

Mark


----------



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

It was a strange day on the river, for sure. Our group, on a first trip here, drove to the upper box put in Saturday afternoon, and were told of the accident, so we went to the put in for the lower box and got there as the body was being pulled off a raft. I think at least one family member was there at the scene. The search and rescue team handled everything with dignity. Running the lower box was a little creepy that night. The next morning we went back to the upper put in and ran through the area where the drowning occurred--the comealong and webbing were still on the tree stump in the canyon. The rapid where the accident happened couldn't have been more than a III+, but like everywhere else on the Piedra, the wood seems more dangerous than the rocks and water. It's a river that everyone in our group felt like we didn't want to swim no matter what. There are logs hanging into the water, below water line, perched to fall into the water, etc. This would be no sort of river to raft or kayak on unless you were absolutely certain not to swim (is that possible). Saturday was a very strange vibe; Sunday the sun was out--an amazing day. I was creeped out enough to walk the Eye two days in a row, though some in our group still ran it. Condolences to the family. Many thanks to the Search and Rescue folks who did admirable work on a difficult job. Lessons to learn from this? I don't know. But the wood on the Piedra is a big issue. A swim anywhere on that river (raft or kayak) could be tragic. There is so much shifting wood that it seems nearly impossible to get a good read on what's going on in the day to day. As this was our first trip to the Piedra, I'd defer to the locals for lessons learned as I'm thinking they have tons more experience with the river, but it seems like if this is going to be a viable rafting river, something more large scale will have to be done about the 100's of giant pines overhanging the river in varying states of giving in to gravity and water. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Someone mentioned the wood is out of Lone Pine rapid now. Can I (we) get a confirmation on that?

Let it be said Lone Pine typically is the rapid that catches the wood first and is worthy of a scout as it is Class IV and once you are in it there is minimal opportunity to stop. This rapid (for clarification) is the 1st major rapid in the upper box and has a boulder slot entrance just after a sharp right turn in the river. Scouting can be done just above the bend on river right. After you pass the boulder slot you are in the rapid.

I will start another post to see about getting in there and at least cleaning up those logs in the run out of Eye.


----------



## mgk (May 31, 2006)

As of yesterday (Sunday 5/9) at around noon, there was no obvious wood in the 2 major rapids of the upper box, or any of the major rapids for that matter. Just the above-mentioned wood in the runout of Eye of the Needle and the usual (avoidable) wood in the class II-III sections.
The level was about 1500, so maybe there is wood but it is underwater? Be careful out there.


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Scott was a local boy here. Had what some would call a few rough years but graduated from Red Canyon High School in 2008. The Class of 2009 invited him to speak at their graduation. I heard his speech and it was a strong, moving message. Good kid. There are a lot of sad kids in the valley right now, including my own.

Be careful out there.


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

Who is Scott? Newspaper said his name was Robert Reiter. Did he go by Scott or is this post misplaced SBlue?


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

No, not misplaced. 

Vail Daily Obit:

Robert Scott Reiter, of Gypsum, was taken away from this world on Friday May 7 in a rafting accident on the Piedra River in Pagosa Springs, Colorado. Scott was completing his river training to begin his third season as a raft guide in Durango. 

He had just completed his sophomore year at Fort Lewis College in Durango, working towards his teaching certificate. He graduated from Red Canyon High School in 2008 and one of his dreams was to return to the school as a teacher some day. 

Scott was an amazing, brilliant and caring young man who leaves behind many family and friends from around the world. He touched so many lives, we will sorely miss him. 

Scott is survived by his mother, Holly Snyder; father Randall Reiter; sister Rachel Reiter; and many uncles, aunts, cousins and friends. Family and friends appreciate all your messages, thoughts, and prayers. Services will be determined shortly and information will be forthcoming.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

here is the herald article with comments. if you leave one please make it positive.

Durango Herald News, FLC student killed in Archuleta County rafting accident

I think most of us know you can be the best boater in the world with the best crew and still die. even then the crew, family and friends still feels terrible. so celebrate every day. enjoy your friends and trips. remember those who have passed. and don't let anyone tell you there was a purpose for it. there is never a purpose.


----------

